# Where to get a Mobility Harness?



## Wawashkashi Tashi (Aug 25, 2009)

I'm adding some mobility training to an Assistance dog.. can anyone help me out with their favorite place to purchase an affordable harness, please? It needs to have rigid handle on top (doesn't have to be tall, as this is for a Boerboel mastiff) & pull straps (or D's to connect a handle to) on either side for pulling a wheelchair.
I've been looking at various sites, but can't really find what I'm looking for.. the dog will be working in AZ, so something lighter weight would be preferable!
Many thanks for any help!! Tashi


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Have you seen this?

http://www.dogster.com/forums/thread_url.php?thread_id=572967

It might help more than the several sites selling them that I have seen (hundreds of dollars) ... I don't know.


----------



## Willie Tilton (Jul 20, 2010)

http://www.boldleaddesigns.bigcartel.com/product/mobility-support-harness-balance-assistance

I use a soft harness and pull up on the handle...I have a rigid one on his neck too....
The rigid one was $35.00
The soft one was $125.00 from rough wear and came with packs.
It's a Palisades.
Here is a link for pix of my setup. 
The individual pix are captioned.
http://picasaweb.google.com/jrtslove/EddieGear#


----------



## Wawashkashi Tashi (Aug 25, 2009)

Willie Tilton said:


> http://www.boldleaddesigns.bigcartel.com/product/mobility-support-harness-balance-assistance
> http://picasaweb.google.com/jrtslove/EddieGear#


Thanks Connie & Willie! The captioned pics were especially helpful! :smile:


----------



## Diana Abel (Aug 31, 2009)

Hey Tashi!
How ya been? Have you called Matt Akenhead? He could probably make you anything you wanted.


----------



## Wawashkashi Tashi (Aug 25, 2009)

Diana Abel said:


> Hey Tashi!
> How ya been? Have you called Matt Akenhead? He could probably make you anything you wanted.


Hi! I don't doubt it!  Matt can make anything! I got super-lucky & the perfect harness was listed on Ebay, so I was all over that! Now I just need to add backpacks & a pulling strap, & we may do an agitation collar with a stiff handle like the set-up Willie has.. that was pretty clever!

Been really well!! I have a litter of Boerboel monsters on the ground -I *SO* do love having pups! All the smooching/squeezing, imprinting, poking to see what ones have tempers... So Much FUN! \\/
And yourself? What have you been up to?


----------



## Sharon Bank (Jun 23, 2009)

Tashi, I didn't know you were planning a litter. Do tell me more! I'm not looking for a puppy right now, but I would love to hear all about the new ones!! How exciting! Congratulations!

Sharon


----------



## Lin Brough (May 12, 2011)

I realize this is an old thread... But in case people still come looking at it for recommendations I have one. 

I use the single strap bridgeport harness. It works really well, and I've been using it for 3 or so years and my dog isn't harness shy. When I bought it though I immediately sent it to someone who works with horse tack and had the faux sheepskin removed and replaced with real sheepskin. My SD carries all of my things in bags, I made a custom set of zippered bags that goes over the harness. It fits over the handle, and there is a loop on the back of each bag to secure to the harness straps. Here is a photo: http://i38.photobucket.com/albums/e103/Lin_171/Tessa/Service Work/IMG_1361.jpg

I have another soft handle patrol harness that I use as more of casual harness, its also padded with real sheepskin. http://i38.photobucket.com/albums/e103/Lin_171/Tessa/Service Work/CIMG0073.jpg


----------



## Beth Rood (Jun 20, 2009)

Try www.bridgeportequipment.com they have leather mobility harnesses for decent prices. 

Beth


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

While I was at the American Veterinary Medical Association's big annual conference yesterday, I attended several talks by Dr. Christine (Chris) Zink, who is quite well known by the agility and performance people. I was also able to talk with her afterwards. She does not recommend harnesses that cross over the shoulder blade or humerus at all for any kind of harnesses because it impairs movement. She's done some informal gait studies on kinematic gait analysis equipment with a dog who was wearing one of those walking harnesses that clip the leash in front instead of at the withers or spine. The dog's gait was immediately affected. She prefers designs more like this for any kind of harness for working dogs:



















Rather than this style, which impinge on their movement in their front end:


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

Thanks Maren! I have a soft over-the-shoulder harness vest but only mobility work is while standing (not walking), or going up/down stairs one step at a time. I will save this for reference for other people I know that need more continuous mobility support.


----------



## Sandra King (Mar 29, 2011)

I think with SAR it's more about visibility and identification issue. 
I haven't noticed any issues with Indras vest but I am not a vet either. Could always be that it does impair with her movement and that it's just barely noticable. 

However, I don't have enough experience to help design a new harness.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

I figure if you have a strap on a backpack that connects the main straps by crossing in front of both your shoulders and your chest, it'd probably be annoying too, so it does make sense to me. Can you guys just have like a 2" collar (like the width of an agitation collar) with "Search" or "Search and Rescue" in bright or reflective colors on it instead?


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Sandra King said:


> I think with SAR it's more about visibility and identification issue.
> I haven't noticed any issues with Indras vest but I am not a vet either. Could always be that it does impair with her movement and that it's just barely noticable.
> 
> However, I don't have enough experience to help design a new harness.



Is the harness design up to the handler or are there some kinds of specifications?


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Oh, I see this is about mobility harnesses......so I deleted irrelevant post


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Oh .... I went astray too. 

Ignore my post above (#14).


----------

